# Damage Hunter Head?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like a moving truck drove up on the edge of the lawn, might have ran over the corner head. Can that cause damage to the gears or the head?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

That is possible. It can also break the fitting going into the head. You being in Michigan, I suppose your system has been shut down for the year. Just buy you a spare head if you don't have one, so you can repair it in the spring. If you don't need it, you will at some point.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> That is possible. It can also break the fitting going into the head. You being in Michigan, I suppose your system has been shut down for the year. Just buy you a spare head if you don't have one, so you can repair it in the spring. If you don't need it, you will at some point.


 +1

I always keep a spare head or two on hand and some fittings just in case as they always come in handy.


----------

